
Doing the Math on Tesla's Solar Roof - taylodl
http://www.consumerreports.org/solar-panels/doing-the-math-on-teslas-solar-roof/
======
taylodl
My home actually needs a new roof and I thought I'd check into a solar roof.
This doesn't make any sense for me. I need $100K in up-front costs and am
relying upon $24K of tax savings (which are volatile and can change at any
time) to realize $800 of net savings over 30 years. Looks like I'm going to
stick with asphalt. :(

I'd be really interested in learning how others fare. I imagine this is going
to be highly dependent on your locale and the kind of home you have. I have a
ranch home in Columbus, Ohio with a roof surface area of 3,400 sq ft.

